# Cheapest Stand Ever!!!



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

So I picked up that 100 gallon acrylic tank, thanks for everyone's advice.

Decided ... welp where the hell are we gonna put it!!! After moving some stuff around finally had a place, but no STAND!! CRAPPERZ!! Soooo ... here's the final product




































Sooo that's $0.65/each block (10blocks) & $3.00/pine wood (4 pcs. wood)

100 Gallon tank WITH ROOM FOR 2 - 10 GALLON TANKS!!!!
for $20!!!


















BIG BERTHA SAYS HI!!


----------



## etalon9100 (Jul 4, 2003)

Hi Big Bertha!









Nice setup!


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

How is the acrylic tank sealed, is it with silicone or glue, i have never seen one.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Looks good.
moving to equipment


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

oops sorry grosse_gurke ... didn't know where to post it


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

looks good. i like how you got 3 tanks on that thing.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Wow.. Pretty creative there man, I must admitt!!







Looks good too


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

that's a great idea, Ima do the same for my next tank


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Looks great









You can try giving them a coat of paint too before setting them up.
Pete


----------



## soulfly (Aug 7, 2003)

deca said:


> How is the acrylic tank sealed, is it with silicone or glue, i have never seen one.


 they are melted toether


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

those bottom 10 gallon tanks are going to be a bitch to clean...

nice setup however


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> those bottom 10 gallon tanks are going to be a bitch to clean...
> 
> nice setup however


 actually the angle is bad in that pic, but the tank creeps out a bit on the bottom, and it's perfect for cleaning .. phew!!


----------



## reservoirdog51 (Aug 18, 2003)

thats a hot setup. I love the big boy on top.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

If you get rid of those two 10g tanks, i would put a cover over the stand, noone would know you used cinder blocks. A blanket or something


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

LOL......CINDERBLOX........HOW GHETTO IS THAT HAHA.....omg....thas cool tho...lol....i shudda did that ><


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

n3p said:


> If you get rid of those two 10g tanks, i would put a cover over the stand, noone would know you used cinder blocks. A blanket or something


 hahahh guess what i've already done that ... here's a pic










60 gallon tall tank with BIG BERTHA IN THERE!!!
4 Cinder Blocks .. and 5 ft. pine wood!!!!


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

cheap, and it looks good!


----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

very creative setup...and saves alot of space too!


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

that is sooo nice!!!
good job man!!
ditch the cover and keep the 2 tens there


----------



## SimplyOrange (Jun 5, 2003)

it would be nicer to just put up some cheap plywood or what have you and cut out holes for the 10g tanks.

very nice stand.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

very nice bro


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

So much stress on those blocks.... if you are living in SoCal like me, I would not do that setup becuase when the BIG ONE hits, it'll all tip over.


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

thanks Piran-huhs? i used the same exact idea for my 100g..........SAVED ME TON'S OF MONEY hehehe, and for the last post i live in so cal and what i've done to make sure it doesn't tip over on the big one is buy earthquake straps that should keep it stable hopefully!!!

here is my stand...........


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice dude :nod: i liked the first set-up and what if you were to paint the cynder blocks with a high gloss black to match the furniture







nice job thanks for sharing your ideas...


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

looks good.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

remeber its not what the stand looks like but whats inside the tank that counts


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

wow u thx4 givin me ideas


----------



## Mr T (Sep 17, 2003)

my mate Dan a.k.a. "deca" built this satnd for his up and comming 8ft'er!


----------



## Hehehe I just (Jul 13, 2003)

nice simple stand, Mr T that stand is awesome!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Makoa84 said:


> thanks Piran-huhs? i used the same exact idea for my 100g..........SAVED ME TON'S OF MONEY hehehe, and for the last post i live in so cal and what i've done to make sure it doesn't tip over on the big one is buy earthquake straps that should keep it stable hopefully!!!
> 
> here is my stand...........


 hahahahaha, "earthquake straps" that's kool, you should do a test tremmor test, or earthquake drills with your tank just to be safe.









VERY NICE IDEAS!


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

Mr T said:


> my mate Dan a.k.a. "deca" built this satnd for his up and comming 8ft'er!


OMG that is such a NICE LOOKING stand, OAK? But I can't figure out, WHY is there a handle on top of the stand??????????????????????????









Is the top suppose to flip out? How you going to open it if the tank is sitting on top?????


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

that's the lid to go on top of the stand, it's just resting on top of it for now. We'll post more pix once it's finished and set up!


----------



## deca (Aug 1, 2003)

i mean that's the lid to go on top of the tank!


----------



## marcc420 (Jun 14, 2003)

cynder blocks excelent thats what i have my 55 and my 125 on but i made a wood one for the 240


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

nice stand piran-huhs cheap and cheerfull.
deca thats a good job you did i have plans to make a stans like that but i amy be able to get one made cheap so we will see.
if i do decide to make it there may be some pm's coming from me shortly for advise
dixon


----------



## Void (Aug 24, 2003)

id do the cinder block stand for my 125 im gettin but i think that might add quite a bit extra weight on my floor which im already kinda worried about just from the tank


----------



## mrwilson99 (Jul 12, 2003)

Man, that is a f*cking nice stand. I will go ahead and jack that idea from you! hahaha, but great idea! Great money saving idea! And hell yeah I like your set up!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

cinder block stands kick f*cking ass


----------

